# Samara from "The Ring" / Head Popper



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the movie "the Ring" & the image of Samara crawling out of that Well I've always though was memorable & perfect for my yard haunt. I loosely followed Lother's Lair's version but did a lot of tweaking & upgrading along the way.

Well, this took 3 years to finally get right & completed. I ran into a lot of issues like binding of the crank arms, not enough or too much lift, etc... I'm proud to show the *almost* finished product (still need a white night gown which is actually quite hard to find).

Click on Thumbs for bigger pics




























Here's a quick video.
Halloween 2011 :: 10-24-11001.mp4 video by ND4SPD27 - Photobucket


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoa, it was showing just fine a minute ago.... Weird? If you click on the links it still works.

Here's some pics as I built it up. I had to add the lower section to make enough room to completely hide the head & allow enough room for the crank arm to come down etc...














































http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk57/ND4SPD27/Halloween%202011/10-4-11014-1.jpg


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I used a vent motor & the same technique for making a tombstone peeper but added a kitchen drawer slider to convert the rotating movement of the crank arm into an up & down motion for the head. It was like $12 from the store & pretty easy to work with.










Halloween 2011 :: 10-4-11004.mp4 video by ND4SPD27 - Photobucket

Halloween 2011 :: 10-4-11005.mp4 video by ND4SPD27 - Photobucket


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool prop! Are you going to have water around the base?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dang, she's scary!! Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done!

BTW, when posting pictures from Photobucket, if you use the IMG code, the pictures will show in the post (the video won't embed the same way, so that link always goes back to Photobucket). I fixed some of the ones you posted above for you


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Very cool prop! Are you going to have water around the base?


It's going to be in the grass so no. If it were indoors or on a hard surface I'd definitely do some polyurethane oozing out like water.


----------

